# Vox AC4TV...Poor Man's AC30?



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

Initially, I thought the little Vox AC4TV was a fun amp but didn't really sound much like Vox's lenegdary AC30. However, I was working on clips for an upcoming review of the amp and it's definitely showing it's Voxy colors. I should have the full review up later today, but here's a clip showing both the chime and vintage grind tha amp is capable of.

http://www.frugalguitarist.com/Sounds/Issue 14/AC4TV1.mp3


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea, that's got a certain Vox sound to it for sure. I think where it falls down is you can't do that clean tone at play-over-the-drummer volume. So maybe it's more a "poor man's AC30 for the studio"?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The rhythm tracks are really "Beatlesesque". Your clip sounds really good Will. It sure makes me want to run out and give one of these amps a go. The lead tone was fat and smooth. Nice job!


Shawn :smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Is this the 4 watt amp that sells for $259 USD? This is a very good sounding small amp.


----------



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the love guys. Yes, this is the little baby 4 watter practice/recording amp. Certainly no way you could use it for a live gig without micing it but for the bedroom/studio a great tool. I've become very attached to it for practice and it's my go to amp about 75% of the time. Granted it's a one (actually 2 or 3 ) trick pony, but what it does it does well. Don't expect any high gain modern tones from it without a pedal though!

Here's a clip of the cleaner side using a Highland Royal (335 copy) into the AC4TV with no effects or processing.

Also, just got the full review up over at my site as well.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I tried one of these last time I was in a bigger city. My thought was " great amp, too bad it's in such a small box." The small speaker/cab detracted from what could be a great little amp. If it has a speaker out it is a steal though, and a great practice option regardless.

matt


----------



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I tried one of these last time I was in a bigger city. My thought was " great amp, too bad it's in such a small box." The small speaker/cab detracted from what could be a great little amp. If it has a speaker out it is a steal though, and a great practice option regardless.
> 
> matt


Yes, you can run an external speaker. When I initially auditioned the amp, we ran it though a 2X12 Vox cab loaded with blues as well and it did open up the low end and smooth out the highs a bit. But honestly I think the 10" speaker is a big part of it's charm...


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the clips and the review Will. Good to have you here at this forum.
I've been considering this amp as a pal for my GA5 , but am concerned about the dificulty of changing tubes , as well as it being fragile with the tubes not on the chassis but the board.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

Swee_tone said:


> Thanks for the clips and the review Will. Good to have you here at this forum.
> I've been considering this amp as a pal for my GA5 , but am concerned about the dificulty of changing tubes , as well as it being fragile with the tubes not on the chassis but the board.
> Any thoughts on that?


Definitely going to be hard to change tubes when it's time, VOX is notorious for this as they expect their users to have their amps serviced rather than poking around in them as we all love to do. Additionally, the amp runs hot which may mean tube changes more often but only time will tell. With regards to it being fragile, chassis mounted tube have a bad reputation with regards to long term durability and is a often a choice of affordable tube amps...again only time will tell.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Both the tone and playing remind me of the Tragically Hip's Little Bones. Sounds great.


----------

